# Here it is!



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Here it is!
Leaving tomorrow for our first trip out. 5 nights out should be good for a first test.
We are going to a campground with water and electricity and its own dump station. Not looking forward to the first emptying of the black water tank. Husband seems to think he has it under control. That would be great!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great pic!

Best of luck on your first trip. I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Mike


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Have a great trip, take a note pad to list all the things you find uot that you need.

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice picture, but, you appear to be driving on the wrong side of the street









Congrats and enjoy the new Outback


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice picture.

You have about the same rig as me except my Ram has a few more years on it and it is grey.

Have fun


----------



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Fantastic Picture!

Your trailer looks cool. We wrote down a whole list of what we did and didn't need. Can't wait for the next pictures


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Pic







. You have to like that the Outback matches the truck









Thor


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome photo and nice rig too. As for the black tank, just make sure your fittings are secure. No problem. Have fun.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Excellent Pic! Love how the truck matches! Planned like that maybe...








Tell me that thing has a HEMI in it and i'll be just a little jealous!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice rig. Very nice rig.

I'm sure you'll have a great time but that 5 days is going to go fast!

Take notes and let the rest of us know how it goes.

Enjoy,

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very cool, where did you take that at?


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> Excellent Pic! Love how the truck matches! Planned like that maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Very cool, where did you take that at?


On top of the Lewiston hill looking down at the Snake River.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice picture. Enjoy you maided voyage...

How do you post your picture?

Jose


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Louise,

Congratulations on your new Outback. Our family bought our 28BHS back in June. You'll love it.

I would suggest that you buy a box of disposable latex gloves and a box of antibacterial wipes or a bottle of that "no water needed" antibacterial hand wash. It will keep your husbands hands clean after he dumps the black water.

Dan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Camper Louise:
Awesome picture. I've never been able to figure out how to add those.


----------

